# Buying Amazon Merch account.



## empirrr

Maybe someone here has an inactive Amazon Merch account. I'm waiting already for more like 8 months and still no answer. PM me. Thanks.


----------



## AZArt

Amazon closed all inactive accounts to try and combat some copyright problems they were having. If you get an account and don't use it within 2 weeks or so (theres no stated time by Merch), they close it and you have to reapply.


----------



## AZArt

And on a side note, not all accounts can upload at the moment and those that can have a limit of 2 per day.


----------



## Qminati

I'll take any account available, message me if you want to sell yours


----------



## kanavsingh

Inactive accounts are closed b Amazon after a short duration. So need to be active once in a while with new products will do the good


----------



## empirrr

still looking...


----------



## LaKabra

Hey man you still have that account to sell? Im trynna get one?... Never mind


----------



## Stantse

Buying someone else account, Is it a good idea?


----------



## dinhmanh96

I need to buy merch account, if you have please contact me ([email protected])


----------



## Namvip88

dinhmanh96 said:


> I need to buy merch account, if you have please contact me ([email protected])


hi, a còn làm về mba ko ạ


----------

